# sample source for audio apps?



## esc (Mar 26, 2001)

Can anyone point me to source for an audio player application?  I need to see how this is done properly in an X app.


----------



## Chucko (Apr 6, 2001)

Check out Audacity, an open-source, cross-platform audio editing app:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/audacity/

I haven't dug into the sources myself, but the developers are committed to making it work under Mac OS X.


----------



## outtersg (Apr 11, 2001)

You could have a look at <http://www.esiee.fr/~outtersg/>. It is a port of mpg123 to Mac OS X; it is a bit complicated, due to the mpg123's architecture, but you'll find in audio_macosx.c the basics (opening, playing and closing).

In fact, for mpg123, I have to stop the main app before it fills my buffer and more, and awake it when my buffer needs refilling. Instead of that, you will just need to fill a buffer when asked by CoreAudio.


----------



## jhsnyder (Jun 26, 2001)

there's also code on the Developer's CD which installs into:

/Developer/Examples/CoreAudio/HAL/Daisy

And there's a manual CoreAudio.pdf, which
is linked to in an obscure way from the apple.com osx page. I think you can find it on google. 120 pages. [boggles]

(here it is: 
http://developer.apple.com/audio/pdf/coreaudio.pdf

)

Daisy is a Carbon event model application. Does anyone know if it's possible to build a unix command line *audio* app without having to deal with the ornateness of the Carbon or Cocoa GUI models?

I could strip all the GUI stuff out of Daisy (and am well on my way to doing that) but I can't help but think that there's a Darwin audio library out there somewhere with function call interfaces that have names that aren't 30 chars long.


----------

